# Best Coyote States



## HKJ (Dec 25, 2021)

My buddies and I have a NM yote hunt planned for February 2022 at another friends ranch however that has a potential to fall through. I know AZ, TX, and NM are great places for yote hunting. TX also host a huge hog population as well. 
Anyone know of any other states close to VA. that have substantial yote populations and maybe hogs as a bonus?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't help you there, Feb, in a lot of places is mating time for yotes.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

West Virginia has 'em but I don't know the state compares.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hassell said:


> Can't help you there, Feb, in a lot of places is mating time for yotes.


yup . come February they're not worth much around here (idaho)but still fun to shoot. and there are plenty of em here.

not really sure if there are any states that do not have a substancial yote pop ???
they thrive in most environments. florida maybe ????????????


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Nope. Heard them routinely when I stayed there, although I don't have any idea on the population across the state.


----------

